# how much yield off the aerogarden



## daveg1i (Nov 11, 2007)

hey just wanted to see what people have got for a yeild on a aerogarden grow. and what strands seem to work the best. ive been trying to find some yeilds and nobody really has said much about weight. thanks rollit


----------



## charlesiii (Nov 12, 2007)

Yield varies alot, based upon lighting, strain, and other elements. It's impossible to to say how much someone will get with the aerogarden, that's why there are no threads. Koolkat started a thread about 6 months ago, but it fell into obscurity pretty quickly. There are two members on the board that did really well (really well = an ounce or two) It's all dependent on how green your thumb is, figuratively not literally lol. Hope this helped, cheers


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 12, 2007)

cool thanks for the reply, i realize all the things that you have to account for, lighting and all that. i just wanted to know what people have done for lighting or just what they got for weight, just curios of success people have had on here.


----------



## dalgoda (Nov 12, 2007)

am gonna get a second aerogardening just for flowering and my original for mother plants and clone generating should work out good to start new clone every week or something that way low yield should balance out.
Will get pics up shortly as to show some of the progress already
Thanks to every post on this site I have really learned a lot in the last six months.


----------



## lovethegreen (Nov 12, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/33993-secondary-harvest-1-crop.html

I'm pretty sure he use an areo garden. It seemed to work really well for him.


----------



## giagemgal (Nov 13, 2007)

I mean that in the kindest way. I think the Aerogarden is fantastic. Everyone thinks that I am nuts for liking this unit. It's a no brainer, 

Have you seen the new one??? The light goes to 24 inches and it is bigger than the first one and it has three lights. Built bigger for bigger plants. It just came out this week but does not ship until beginning of December...ggggrrrrrrrrrrr. The small one works, but the bigger one is guarenteed to really do the trick.

Also there is the new master gardner pack out so you can use your own seeds. So many improvements over the first. Maybe there will be so many gardens that the police won't be able to keep up with it and just give up. Ok, so I can dream can't I? 




dalgoda said:


> am gonna get a second aerogardening just for flowering and my original for mother plants and clone generating should work out good to start new clone every week or something that way low yield should balance out.
> Will get pics up shortly as to show some of the progress already
> Thanks to every post on this site I have really learned a lot in the last six months.


----------



## dalgoda (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah saw them today
gotta have one 
enjoying the simplicity and clean look of it

quote giagemgal 
Have you seen the new one???


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 13, 2007)

nice, where did you guys find out about the new aerogarden/ if you saw it on the internet post a link. thanks


----------



## giagemgal (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey there,

Here is the link to the place to see one. 

http://www.aerogardendirect.com/promotion/index.php?promoName=catalog&pageName=aerogardens_deluxe&viewProduct=2411-01B'

The AeroGarden uses specially designed, full-spectrum (5500) compact fluorescent bulbs that provide the optimum amount and type of light needed for plant growth. They are 26 watts each providing 1450 lumens each. 

The delux one has more cycles and is larger than the first ones out. 



daveg1i said:


> nice, where did you guys find out about the new aerogarden/ if you saw it on the internet post a link. thanks


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 13, 2007)

so, back to my first question. what are people getting for yeilds off the ag?


----------



## charlesiii (Nov 13, 2007)

lovethegreen said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/33993-secondary-harvest-1-crop.html
> 
> I'm pretty sure he use an areo garden. It seemed to work really well for him.


Ten ounces from the aerogarden is impossible. Atleast in the scale you're talking. Chances are an ounce if you're good, maybe less if it's your first time, teknique, the first person on this site to use the aerogarden got like a 1/4 from his first grow he got 10 grams.... that's with the stock lighting, no training or trimming, and fox farm nutes. So like I said if you're good; an ounce. Anything more with cfl's is impressive.


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 13, 2007)

yea that guy didnt grow with an ag, he hates them. if you read some of his threads we tells people not to fuck with them, so yea your right no way on 10 oz im growin 3 clones right now and there bushy as all hell. im hoping somewhere around 1/2 but we'll see. im only saying more than a 1/4 because there not from seedlings. they have branches all the way to the bottom(not a tall empty stem before leaves and branches) and the stem is already thicker than if it were a seedling. i have a grow journal goin right now check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/34120-aerogarden-grow-week-3-pics.html , i update every saturday


----------



## PROductiveCITIZEN (Nov 18, 2007)

i went with a 2 day transition and a 6 day veg, 8 weeks of flowering and i yeilded an average of a half oscar a plant .


----------



## giagemgal (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey,

Sorry about that...bunny trail.....

I have read that they are getting around an ounce or two on average per plant. This depends on lenth of vegitation and how many they kept. Most are growing successfully 3 -4 plants and havesting them.

Not a lot, but for a personal user and MMJ patient........really quite perfect.




daveg1i said:


> so, back to my first question. what are people getting for yeilds off the ag?


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 19, 2007)

nice thanks for the reply, my buddy keeps tellin me ill get maybee a 1/2 but ive been sayin probably a zip or two, i have a good little bet goin with him so i hope im right


----------



## giagemgal (Nov 20, 2007)

A good grower could probably get 3/4 - 1oz consistantly I would think. I would bet on 1oz. Watch my posts, we will see when mine are done.

Cheers!!



daveg1i said:


> nice thanks for the reply, my buddy keeps tellin me ill get maybee a 1/2 but ive been sayin probably a zip or two, i have a good little bet goin with him so i hope im right


----------



## r32115 (Nov 20, 2007)

i had three plants flowering and pulled an oz per plant


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 20, 2007)

for real nice dude, when did you start flowering height wise? and how tall did you grow them too, before harvest.


----------



## giagemgal (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like to know the same thing. =) I know that the old aerogarden only goes to 21 inches. The new one goes to 24 inches. Some grow scrog, and others just remove the hood and add their own lights. It makes me think that there are many different ways this plant can survive, its just how much each of us growers mess with them. LOL


----------



## dalgoda (Nov 21, 2007)

giagemgal said:


> I would like to know the same thing. =) I know that the old aerogarden only goes to 21 inches. The new one goes to 24 inches.


The original one only gives you 12 inches and the new one doubles that to 24 inches. 21 inches was the overall heighth originally."for growing full-sized, tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers and more."

what kind of Kola can be expected under average conditions for 2 feet of clone growth given you started with a 6 inch clone?


----------

